

Graphs in the Database: Rdbms In The Social Networks Age (2010) - dstorrs
http://www.slideshare.net/quipo/rdbms-in-the-social-networks-age

======
dstorrs
Also, two major models of social graphs (Lead/Follow/Mutual and Enforced
Mutual):

[http://blog.rmdstudio.com/2009/01/19/social-graphing-
models-...](http://blog.rmdstudio.com/2009/01/19/social-graphing-models-used-
in-the-social-networks/)

